# price guide



## johnboy (Mar 16, 2009)

I am new to the business and I would like to know if there is a pricing guide that I can either download or purchase??


----------



## goodtease (Nov 29, 2006)

Johnboy,

Pricing guide for what? How to price your tshirts? Pricing to purchase product? There are alot of prices involved in this business! lol


----------



## duplinprint (Mar 18, 2009)

I have two, wholesale and retail.


----------



## GraduateClothing (Feb 22, 2009)

yes please be more specific on what you mean


----------

